# Block problem



## Doozers (Feb 5, 2010)

Hi All,

Strange problem here.
I can browse between $lan_net and $lan_net2, but only on full dns name and netbios name.
When i browse on ip it fails

My PF


```
wan = "em0"  #x.x.x.x
lan = "bge0"  #10.0.0.0/24
icmp_types = "{echoreq}"

lan_net = "{10.0.0.0/24}"
lan_net2 = "{10.0.4.0/24}"

nat on $wan from $lan to any -> $wan

block log all
set skip on lo0
antispoof for $wan
block in quick log on $wan from $rfc1918 to any
block out quick log on $wan from any to $rfc1918

#PASS IN ON $LAN

pass in quick on $lan inet proto icmp all icmp-type $icmp_types

pass in quick on $lan inet proto tcp from $lan_net to any     pass in quick on $lan inet proto {udp, icmp} from $lan_net to any

pass in quick on $lan inet proto tcp from $lan_net2 to any
pass in quick on $lan inet proto {udp, icmp} from $lan_net2 to any 

#PASS OUT ON $LAN

pass out quick on $lan inet proto icmp all icmp-type $icmp_types

pass out quick on $lan inet proto tcp from any to $lan_net       
pass out quick on $lan inet proto {udp, icmp} from any to $lan_net

pass out quick on $lan inet proto tcp from any to $lan_net2
pass out quick on $lan inet proto {udp, icmp} from any to $lan_net2
```

TCPDUMP Shows some info but i cant see the problem
When i match the rules then traffic is allowed between $lan_net and $lan_net2


```
rule 0/0(match): block in on bge0: 10.0.0.2.83 > 10.0.4.168.1118: S 1887324603:1887324603(0) ack 1448630039 win 16384 <mss 1460,nop,nop,sackOK>

 rule 0/0(match): block in on bge0: 10.0.0.2.83 > 10.0.4.163.1191: S 4110250202:4110250202(0) ack 1748597306 win 16384 <mss 1460,nop,nop,sackOK>

rule 0/0(match): block in on bge0: 10.0.0.137.137 > 10.0.0.255.137: NBT UDP PACKET(137): QUERY; REQUEST; BROADCAST
```

Suggestions?
Thanks in advance


----------

